
A Safer RuboCop, Part Deux - todsacerdoti
http://metaredux.com/posts/2020/07/07/a-safer-rubocop-part-deux.html
======
jjgreen
I like the idea of RuboCop, but I don't use it because I think it simply wrong
in so many cases (complaining about "if ... then" really gets my goat). I know
I can build a set of exceptions, but life's too short.

I think it would benefit from the PEP8 approach of only going after the
egregious stuff, to be sufficiently non-judgemental that I'm happy to have it
as part of a project test-suite (i.e., where a violation is suite failure).

